# Bombies e liquid



## JackalR (5/5/15)

Looking for nanas cream, agent p and gummy b all in 3mg in 30ml bottles


----------



## Yiannaki (6/5/15)

Chat to @Stroodlepuff or @Gizmo as to whether they will be bringing in more bombies


----------



## Stroodlepuff (6/5/15)

This is up to @Gizmo and @Paulie


----------



## Andre (6/5/15)

JackalR said:


> Looking for nanas cream, agent p and gummy b all in 3mg in 30ml bottles


Consistent stocking of imported jooses by vendors seems to be problematic. Very frustrating.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yiannaki (6/5/15)

JackalR said:


> Looking for nanas cream, agent p and gummy b all in 3mg in 30ml bottles



It looks like you might have to try importing the liquid yourself bud.

Cloud Flavour/Vape King will no longer be bringing in Bombies - http://ecigssa.co.za/cloud-flavour-dropping-the-following-lines.t11227/


----------



## JackalR (6/5/15)

Noooo!!! Sucks perhaps I'll just center vventure into diy just to create a clone of it. Thanks though


----------

